# Google- India bans two drugs - Sify



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*India bans two drugs**Sify*Gatifloxacin is an antibiotic and Tegaserod is meant to treat *irritable bowel syndrome*. The move comes after international studies revealed that Gatifloxacin posed 17 times higher risk of developing serious hyperglycemia (high blood sugar) than other *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

